# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  CV xin việc Star – CV của sự khác biệt và của sự thành công

## thanhcuc

Khác với những CV xin việc thông thường, CV xin việc Star giúp hồ sơ xin việc của bạn trở nên đặc biệt nhất, nổi bật nhất và hoàn hảo nhất. CV xin việc Star chính là câu trả lời về lý do nhà tuyển dụng nên chọn bạn. Vậy CV xin việc Star là gì? CV xin việc Star viết như thế nào? Tại sao ta nên viết CV xin việc Star mà không phải kiểu CV truyền thống để xin việc? Hãy để chúng tôi giúp bạn trả lời những thắc mắc trên nhé.


*CV xin việc Star – Ngôi sao vàng của “làng” CV*

Thị trường làm việc giờ đây ngày càng cạnh tranh gay gắt. Nhà tuyển dụng bắt đầu có những yêu cầu cao hơn về trình độ, năng lực, kinh nghiệm, … để đáp ứng được nhu cầu công việc của doanh nghiệp cũng như là xứng đáng với mức lương trả mà họ cho bạn.  Và công cụ duy nhất thể hiện được sự đặt biệt và xứng đáng của bạn đó là viết một bản CV xin việc thật nổi bật trong CV.

Nhất là trong bối cảnh những CV xin việc truyền thống ngày càng nhiều, càng nhàm chán và các ứng viên sử dụng nó ngày càng tăng thì việc của bạn lúc này chính là tạo một ngôi sao CV cho mình.


*Tại sao lại phải viết CV xin việc Star?*

Ngày nay, khi mà yêu cầu về lao động trên thế giới cũng như trong nước cùng với các tiêu chuẩn về công việc ngày càng cao hơn. Ví như trước đây người ta chỉ yêu cầu ứng viên của mình tốt nghiệp cao đẳng đại học thì ngày nay yêu cầu này đã cao hơn rất nhiều. Họ không chỉ yêu cầu ứng viên của mình về trình độ như trước mà họ còn yêu cầu ứng viên về cả tình độ, những kỹ năng mềm và các chứng chỉ nghề nghiệp liên quan.

Và thử tượng tượng nếu như đối thủ xin việc của bạn cũng có tài năng và trình độ không hề thua kém bạn thì làm cách nào để nhà tuyển dụng chú ý đến bạn, gọi bạn đến phỏng vấn chứ không phải những ứng viên khác? Câu trả lời hoàn hảo nhất đó chính là một bản CV xin việc Star. Vậy CV xin việc Star là gì? Sao nó lại có sức mạnh ghê gớm đến vậy?


*CV xin việc Star là gì?*

CV xin việc Star là cụm từ tương đối mới với rất nhiều người, đặc biệt là với những người mới ra trường chưa có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong viết CV xin việc. Curriculum Vitae viết tắt là CV dịch ra là sơ yếu lý lịch, còn Star nghĩa là ngôi sao.

Như vậy cụm từ CV xin việc Star có thể được hiểu là “ngôi sao CV” hay “CV ngôi sao”. Qua tên gọi này chắc hẳn chúng ta đã cơ bản định hình được CV xin việc Star là gì rồi đúng không? “Ngôi sao CV” là cụm từ chỉ những CV xin việc đẹp nhất, nổi bật nhất và khác biệt nhất.

Khi nhắc đến ngôi sao, ta nghĩ ngay đến những thứ lấp lánh, đẹp mắt, ở rất xa chúng ta và để sở hữu được chúng hoàn toàn không phải điều dễ dàng gì. CV ngôi sao cũng vậy, nó cũng rất nổi bật, rất khác biệt giống như những ngôi sao trên trời. Chỉ có điều, khác với ngôi sao ở rất xa thì Ngôi sao CV lại rất gần với ứng viên. Tuy nhiên, ứng viên muốn sở hữu CV xin việc Star cho mình họ phải bỏ nhiều công sức để thiết kế từ nội dung cho đến hình ảnh của CV xin việc.

Bản chất của CV xin việc Star cũng giống như bản CV xin việc thông thường, như nó khác CV xin việc thông  thường ở chỗ nó được thiết kế một cách đặt biệt, có một tên gọi đặc biệt, và có khả năng đặc biệt trong quá trình xin việc của bạn. Thử tưởng tượng hàng trăm ứng viên có trình độ và năng lực tương đương thì họ sẽ chọn ai để mời đến phỏng vấn. Câu trả lời ở đây đó chính là ứng viên có CV xin việc nộp bật nhất, khác biệt và đặc biệt nhất. Hay nói cách khác chính là người nộp bản CV xin việc Star chứ không phải là những CV khiêm tốn thông thường. Tuy nhiên CV xin việc Star không có nghĩa là nói quá, nói phét mà là cách trình bày nội dung hiệu quả, đặc biệt, nổi bật dựa trên những năng lực vốn có của bạn.


*CV xin việc Star – con đường dẫn đến thành công cho bạn*

Một quan điểm rất sai lầm hiện nay đó là lo sợ khác biệt, sợ nổi bật, sợ thể hiện cái tôi của mình và sợ thử thách mạo hiểm. Trước vấn đề “được” hay “mất” khi viết CV xin việc người ta thường tìm đến giải pháp an toàn đó là viết một CV xin việc khiêm tốn ở mức “an toàn”.

Đây là một quan điểm sai lầm, bởi lẽ, khi nhà tuyển dụng tìm nhân sự vào một vị trí công việc hấp dẫn, môi trường làm việc hấp dẫn, mức lương hấp dẫn cho công việc đó thì sẽ có rất nhiều ứng viên đến xin việc chứ không phải chỉ có mình bạn. Như vậy bạn có thể phải đối mặt với hàng tá thậm chí hàng trăm bản CV xin việc. Và công việc của bạn lúc này là làm bất cứ điều gì để để thu hút sự chú ý của nhà tuyển dụng đối với bạn trước tiên.

Đây chính là khi bạn tìm lý do bạn cần phải viết một CV xin việc Star. CV của bạn không chỉ cần ngắn gọn, xúc tích, đầy đủ nội dung mà CV xin việc Star còn trực tiếp chỉ rõ lý do tại sao bạn là người lý tưởng đế đứng trong vị trí đó. CV xin việc Star tạo ra sự khác biệt cho bạn, giúp bạn nổi bật hơn so với những người khác. Vậy nên nếu như nói CV xin việc Star chính là con đường dẫn đến thành công cho bạn thì cũng không sai tẹo nào.



*CV xin việc Star và phương pháp Star*

Khi viết CV, bạn không chỉ cần liệt kê kinh nghiệm và bằng cấp của mình mà bạn còn phải chỉ ra cách bạn vận dụng những gì mình học được vào công việc trong quá khứ của mình. Đây chính là điểm khác biệt của CV xin việc Star, đó chính là trình bày CV theo phương pháp STAR. STAR là chữ viết tắt của cụm từ situations, tasks, activities, results có nghĩa là “Tình huống, Nhiệm vụ, Hoạt động và Kết qủa. Nếu như những CV xin việc thông thường chỉ cung cấp những thông tin liên quan đến bạn bằng các gạch đầu dòng thì CV xin việc Star lại cung cấp ngắn gọn nhưng đầy đủ một bức tranh về năng lực, về cách mà bạn sử dụng nó trước đây. Nội dung cụ thể của phương phát STAR như sau:

Tình huống/ situations: Hãy mô tả vai trò, vị trí của bạn trong công ty cho một công việc trước đây mà bạn đã làm để ví dụ về khả năng của mình. Ví dụ tình huống mà doanh nghiệp gặp phải đó là doanh số của bộ phận bạn đã làm việc giảm 20%.
Nhiệm/ tasks: Trong khoảng một thời gian nhất định bạn đã giải quyết vấn đề và hoàn thành nhiệm vụ đó như thế nào? Gắn với ví dụ mà ta đã nêu ở trên, nhiệm vụ của bạn lúc này là tiếp cận, tìm hiểu khó khăn và khắc phục tình hình.
Hành động/ activities: đó là bạn đã làm gì để đạt được nhiệm vụ đó? Bạn đã thực hiện các sáng kiến của mình ra sao? Hoặc làm theo những hướng dẫn chính xác nào để thành công? Bạn làm việc một mình hay làm việc nhóm? Đây là phần sẽ chiếm rất lớn trong ví dụ của bạn để bạn có thể nêu bật được được những phẩm chất của mình.
Tiếp tục giải quyết tình huống mà chúng ta đã ví dụ ở trên, đối với mục hành động này bạn có thể trình bày và giải thích các chiến thuật bạn đã đề ra và đã làm để khắc phục những khó khăn mà doanh nghiệp gặp phải.

Cuối cùng là Kết quả/ results: Kết quả là phần minh chứng rõ nhất cho những nỗ lực đóng góp vào thành công của doanh nghiệp bạn. Giúp cho doanh nghiệp hay tổ chức hoạt động của bạn trong doanh nghiệp hoạt động trơn tru hơn.

Hãy thoải mái và tự hào về những thành quả bạn đạt được. Đừng khiêm tốn, hãy trình bày nó thầy đầy đủ và hoàn hảo trong CV của mình.

Nhà tuyển dụng thông qua tình huống mà bạn đề ra trong phương pháp STAR họ sẽ xem xem xét, kiểm chứng về kiến thức và trình độ của bạn có thể ứng dụng tốt vào thực tế hay không. Phương pháp STAR này không chỉ dùng trong khi viết CV xin việc mà nó còn được dùng tương đối nhiều trong các cuộc phỏng vấn trực tiếp của nhà tuyển dụng.


*Tạo và tải CV xin việc Star tại Timviec365.vn*

Nếu bạn vẫn đang băn khoăn không biết nên tìm viết CV xin việc theo phong cách Star như thế nào? Hay gặp khó khăn trong tạo CV xin việc cho mình thì hãy tìm đến Timviec365.Vn. Đây không chỉ là website hàng đầu Việt Nam trong tìm việc làm mà còn là website hàng đầu trong việc thiết kế, tạo CV xin việc cho những ứng viên. Bạn chỉ cần vào website, tìm ngành nghề của mình rồi click vào nội dung để chính sửa. Trong quá trình chỉnh sửa, hãy nhớ áp dụng những phương pháp mà tôi đã nói phía trên vào CV xin việc của mình. Như vậy là bạn đã có thể sở hữu cho mình một ngôi sao CV hoàn hảo, tuyệt vời nhất rồi.


*CV xin việc Star khác biệt nhưng đặc biệt*

Bước đầy tiếp cận và viết CV xin việc Star sẽ rất lạ lẫm và thậm chí là hơi khó sử dụng vì nó có một số nội dung tương đối khác biệt so với những CV xin việc thông thường khác. Nhưng thực tế đã chứng minh chính sự khác biệt này đã tạo sự đặc biệt cho CV xin việc Star.

Bạn sẽ nhận thấy rằng không cần phải viết một bài luận dài để chứng minh năng lực của mình như vẫn có thể làm nổi bật năng lực của bạn so với những ứng biên khác. Đây chính là một trong những điểm mạnh của CV xin việc Star, và phương phát STAR. Đó là bằng cách tập trung vào bốn nội dung trọng điểm là tình huống, nhiệm vụ, hoạt động và kết quả bạn đã có thể cung cấp chính xác và đầy đủ những thông tin mà nhà tuyển dụng muốn biết. Đây sẽ là một nền tảng hữu ích cho bạn khi đi phỏng vấn, nơi bạn có thể đi sâu hơn vào nội dung trong CV xin việc của mình.

Gửi một bản CV xin việc tuyển vời với đơn xin việc là bước đầu tiên trong quá trình đạt được công việc mơ ước của bạn. Nhưng nếu bạn viết CV sai, CV một màu không nổi bật đồng nghĩa với việc chính bạn đã tự tước đi cơ hội việc làm của chính mình. Viết một CV xin việc Star chính là khuôn khổ vững chắc để giúp CV xin việc của bạn nổi bật nhưng vẫn thể hiện được năng lực và phẩm chất của bạn. Cái mà nhà tuyển dụng đang cần tìm hiểu để quyết định có chọn bạn hay không?

Hy vọng rằng thông qua bài viết này, chúng tôi đã giúp bạn đã hiểu CV xin việc Star là gì và vì sao ta phải viết CV xin việc Star. Ngoài ra còn là cách viết CV xin việc Star, những chú ý liên quan và tải CV một cách nhanh nhất trên Timviec365.vn cho bạn.

>>> Xem nguồn bài viết tại: timviec365.vn/cv365/mau-cv-xin-viec-online#cv-xin-viec-star

#cvxinviec 
#cvxinviecstar 
#timviec365vn

----------

